# Bringing Us Prescriptions Into Mexico



## Sandrita

I would like to get some info about bringing US prescriptions into Mexico. I take Valium and some anti-depressants. Some one told me just to pack them in the original containers and put them in my luggage and maybe have a copy from the pharmacy or a note from my doctor My concern is that if my bag was lost I would be up the creek; I would feel more comfortable putting them in my carry-on or purse. I understand the green/red lite procedure. If I got the green lite would they still search my carry-on and purse? I will be bringing only enough for my 3 week stay.

I just want to do this right and not wind up in "The Tiajuana Jail!"

Thanks much,

Sandy

I


----------



## kaz101

I can't advise for Mexico but recently my parents came to Australia and they have to take loads of medication. It was carried in their hand luggage (like you they didn't want it lost since some of it is heart medication) with a letter from their GP saying that these were prescription medicines for their trip to Australia of 1 month. My parents declared it to customs since she wasn't sure what to do and the customs officers checked it over, said my parents had done the correct thing and didn't even bother checking the GP letter. 

Hopefully it would be similar procedure for Mexico.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## sparks

Don't worry about Mexico ... worry about US security. They'll throw away your toothpaste if in a carry on. Definitely have a recent prescription and a letter from your doctor.


----------



## Steve Hazzard

sparks said:


> Don't worry about Mexico ... worry about US security. They'll throw away your toothpaste if in a carry on. Definitely have a recent prescription and a letter from your doctor.


Amen to the toothpaste! You might be brushing your teeth with Plastique explosive! TSA is the people you need to concern yourself with! I second Sparks' recommendation, but have at least 2 copies of your physician's letter; the TSA has a way of loosing things!


----------



## synthia

The green light means nothing is checked. If you have the medication in the original container, you shouldn't have problems.


----------



## lllinda

*Prescriptions brought into Mexico*

Hi Sandy, did you have any problems when you brought your RX's into Mexico? I am faced with the same problem, I do not have a prescription for my meds, however, they are all in their original bottles. My doctor wrote, on a copy of a scratch pad (with her name and address on it) stating why I am on the meds and she signed it, it just doesn't look very professional and I don't know if the customs people will accept it...I will be flying into the Guadalajara airport. I am nevrous about this as well as you were. Can you tell me what happened with you and how they dealt with the situation. Thank you, lllinda




Sandrita said:


> I would like to get some info about bringing US prescriptions into Mexico. I take Valium and some anti-depressants. Some one told me just to pack them in the original containers and put them in my luggage and maybe have a copy from the pharmacy or a note from my doctor My concern is that if my bag was lost I would be up the creek; I would feel more comfortable putting them in my carry-on or purse. I understand the green/red lite procedure. If I got the green lite would they still search my carry-on and purse? I will be bringing only enough for my 3 week stay.
> 
> I just want to do this right and not wind up in "The Tiajuana Jail!"
> 
> Thanks much,
> 
> Sandy
> 
> I


----------



## RVGRINGO

If your medications are in the containers which have the prescription number, your name and a recent date; you will have no problems. Travelers are permitted sufficient medications for their intended stay in the country. If you should run out, you can find almost everything you might need in Mexico without the need to visit an MD for a fresh prescription. You should know the generic name of your medications in order to identify them properly. Only those which contain narcotics will require a prescription for every sale.


----------



## lllinda

*Prescriptions brought into Mexico*

Hi RVGringo....thank you, thank you so much. I feel relieved now that I can enter Mexico with no fear! I finally got a straight answer and you did it! Yes!!! 
lllinda



RVGRINGO said:


> If your medications are in the containers which have the prescription number, your name and a recent date; you will have no problems. Travelers are permitted sufficient medications for their intended stay in the country. If you should run out, you can find almost everything you might need in Mexico without the need to visit an MD for a fresh prescription. You should know the generic name of your medications in order to identify them properly. Only those which contain narcotics will require a prescription for every sale.


----------



## synthia

Your only problem would be if you have liquid medications that would put you afoul of the liquid container rule for the US.


----------



## pedro

If you should loose your medications, you will need to go to a doctor to get a prescription for controlled drugs [narcotics]. I believe Valium is such. As a backup, bring a written Rx from your doctor for these. Any others are easily purchased at a 'farmacia' without Rx by simply showing your empty container or using the generic name, written on a piece of paper.
Make sure your doc uses the generic name on the rx.


----------



## lllinda

*RX's in Mexico*

Hi Pedro, thanks for your reply. If, for any reason, I do need to get a new prescription from the farmacia in Mexico, can I legally bring it back into the states? I don't imagine this will happen, but one never knows what can happen...lost or stolen meds, yes?
I will get a new RX from my doctor for the one medication that would or could be considered questionable (Xanax --Alprazalom), even though this is NOT a narcotic .
Thank you again, lllinda





pedro said:


> If you should loose your medications, you will need to go to a doctor to get a prescription for controlled drugs [narcotics]. I believe Valium is such. As a backup, bring a written Rx from your doctor for these. Any others are easily purchased at a 'farmacia' without Rx by simply showing your empty container or using the generic name, written on a piece of paper.
> Make sure your doc uses the generic name on the rx.


----------



## RVGRINGO

We have never had a problem taking small amounts of medication in either direction. Of course, none were controlled substances. In your conversations with customs officials on either side, always use the word 'medications' instead of 'drugs' to avoid upsetting their whole day; and yours. So, if they ask if you have any 'drugs' you can honestly say 'no'.


----------



## lllinda

Thanks again for your bit of advice, I never thought of that one and I will certinally make sure I will not use the word "drugs" and I will be sure to tell my husband.
Any other suggestions or words of wisdom, just let me know...cause I am a ****** in all respects..
lllinda


----------



## synthia

I've taken xanax both ways. No problem if it is in the original bottle with the label, and you aren't taking a year's supply. That might raise some eyebrows.


----------



## Rodrigo84

Never an issue with my aunt and uncle when they came down from the States, and they never declared anything nor were checked. I think in the Mexico City airport they now put luggage through X-ray machines when you come out through customs.


----------

